# Kids only nursing one side



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

My doe freshened Friday night. Today is Sunday. When I fed this am I noticed her left side was completely empty but her right side was huge. The kids started nursing on the left side so I tried moving them to the right but a few sucks and they moved away. I then decided to milk her (was planning to wait a week to milk so the kids could get as much as they want). She isn't plugged and milked easily. Why would the kids refuse to nurse that side and what can I do to attempt to fix this?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The milk might flow a little more freely on that side. You could tape the side they are favoring and get them used to the other teat. I have had luck milking the to full side out and bthen showing the kids there is more then one teat. Sometimes its to hard for them into suckle if its to full.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I really think that's why bc it's too big. The teat on the full side is huge but the other side is little. The milk comes out easily on the full side so I know she isn't clogged. I think they are just picky little things. I'll try the tape thing later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I just milked out that one side and got over a pint from that side only! She didn't get empty but the babies started sucking that side after I emptied her some! How much milk do fresh Nubians usually produce at this point?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Depends on what freshening this is for her. Does will also hold back milk for kids. Goats don't reach peak production until around 3 months.

Glad the kids realize that side is in commission, they should do a good job keeping that side empty now.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok thanks. These are her first kids. I just didn't know if more than a pint from one side was a lot or not for two days after kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If she didn't let down completely, wash and massage her udder. Sometimes they freshen with a little congestion, or they hold back some. Thick colostrum doesn't let down quite as easily as milk either.

The amount she milks really depends on what kind of production she is genetically bred for, every doe is different.


----------

